# Goldstock, 07



## Judi

Save the date.
It will be Labor Day Weekend.
It begins on Friday and ends that Monday.
I am losing count of how many times I have gone.
I think this will be my fourth year.


----------



## GoldenShamus

Just out of curiousity, are you 'Casey' on another forum?

Where is Goldstock this year?


----------



## Judi

*Goldstock is always in the same place.*

What makes you ask about my identity?


----------



## GoldenShamus

Jud said:


> What makes you ask about my identity?


Just curious. Your styling of writing is similar to this person and she was active with Goldstock. Casey is a nice person, just wondering if she was here...

Where was Goldstock last year, LOL, because I have never been so I don't know? Sounds like a wonderful event.


----------



## Judi

Casey is a dog.


----------



## Thor's Mom

where will this be???


----------



## Judi

*At a camp*

in Pa. I can post more info when it comes available.


----------



## GoldenShamus

Jud said:


> Casey is a dog.


Right, but Casey was the only screen name ever used. We never knew 'her' real name, hence that is the name one would refer to her as. 

Have a good day Jud.


----------



## Ant

Can anyone attend? I might be in the area on business that weekend and would love to pound down a few beers with some of you. Any chance I could crash at your house? We can spend the hotel money my company gives me on party stuff.


----------



## vrocco1

You can stay in my kennel if you like Ant. I'd prepare some gourmet raw food for you.


----------



## moverking

Goldstock-Woodstock.....Swing by and pick me up, too, Ant!
We'll be feelin' groovy with the Goldens :smokin: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant

vrocco1 said:


> You can stay in my kennel if you like Ant. I'd prepare some gourmet raw food for you.


No sushi though:no:


----------



## vrocco1

Ant said:


> No sushi though:no:


Nahhh, just some raw chicken and rabbit. mmmmmm


----------



## moverking

I think he loves 'Bully Sticks' too, Vern, don't forget those


----------



## Ant

moverking said:


> I think he loves 'Bully Sticks' too, Vern, don't forget those


 
:vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Goldstock is a wonderful event. I've never gone, but I know a number of people who have.

In their own words, it's a celebration of dogs and rescue. They also give provide Grants.


----------



## justmejanis

moverking said:


> Goldstock-Woodstock.....Swing by and pick me up, too, Ant!
> We'll be feelin' groovy with the Goldens :roflmao:


Hey. don't forget to pick me up as well! 

Janis needs a party!!!


----------



## woodysmama

Swing by here and get me too...I can supply the Bully Sticks!!! I get them at cost!!!


----------



## justmejanis

Road trip! If only I could go.....anywhere!


----------



## vrocco1

I'll go too, but you guys have to leave the bully sticks at home. I could not stand to be in the same car with them. They stink really bad.


----------



## Ant

vrocco1 said:


> I'll go too, but you guys have to leave the bully sticks at home. I could not stand to be in the same car with them. They stink really bad.


Not to worry, there will be NO loose penis's allowed in the limo (they must be firmly attached to a male)


----------



## moverking

Waaayyy OT, but have you guys noticed whenever Ant posts...all the ad banners on the page say "Stop Ants in their tracks" or "Got an ant problem" etc? 
:bowrofl: 
Gotta love it!: :


----------



## justmejanis

Looks like we are going to need a really big van!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

And here I thought Ant was short for Anthony...


----------



## Brinkleysmom

I would love to go; but its the last weekend at Saratoga and the sanctuary will be open so I think I will have to pass this year. Sounds like so much fun though. I know people who have gone and had a great time.


----------



## Judi

*You*

will be missed.


----------



## Charlie06

Jud said:


> in Pa. I can post more info when it comes available.


Cool....do you know where in PA?


----------



## Judi

*For details*

write to Goldstock [email protected]


----------



## Ant

Jud said:


> write to Goldstock [email protected]


How many people will be stayingat your place? I got dibs on the couch.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I can't believe I found the plans for the dog steps! If not for this Goldstock thread, I would have driven myself crazy!!!

A bit off topic...

Goldstock Dog steps

This is the site to the 2006 event. It's held at Camp Weequahic, a children's camp located in Lakewood, PA 
GOLDSTOCK 2006


----------



## Judi

*I am glad that you found what you were looking for.*

Have a good evening.


----------



## SummerGold

Sorry folks...didn't mean to start anything...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: ............


----------



## Maggies mom

Gee............Like none of us could put 2 an 2 together............


----------



## Ant

Maggies mom said:


> Gee............Like none of us could put 2 an 2 together............


Sure hope no one is thinking that's me (summergold):no:


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*HMmm..*



Ant said:


> Sure hope no one is thinking that's me (summergold):no:


Ant, I live close to Jud, wanna stay in rachel's crate with her? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom

Ant said:


> Sure hope no one is thinking that's me (summergold):no:


We know its not you Ant..... No worry.....


----------



## Ant

Rachel's Mom said:


> Ant, I live close to Jud, wanna stay in rachel's crate with her? LOL


Is there room? I don't know how big Jud is.


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*Lol*



Ant said:


> Is there room? I don't know how big Jud is.


I MEANT stay in the crate with rachel, not Jud! LOL:doh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Maggies mom said:


> Gee............Like none of us could put 2 an 2 together............


Somehow we knew "the gang" would show up at some point. Proxies are a wonderful thing. 
Ant, we know its not you, so no worries. Just some mean people in this world. Glad it was edited.


----------



## Maggies mom

Brinkleysmom said:


> Somehow we knew "the gang" would show up at some point. Proxies are a wonderful thing.
> Ant, we know its not you, so no worries. Just some mean people in this world. Glad it was edited.


Donna your so right , and you know its pretty bad when they have nothing better to do , but cause trouble.....


----------



## vrocco1

Ant said:


> Not to worry, there will be NO loose penis's allowed in the limo (they must be firmly attached to a male)


Well in order to ensure that, we should rent the same Limo that Ray Lewis took to the Super bowl (where someone accidentally ended up not breathing).


----------



## justmejanis

I guess John Bobbit is out then. Its attached...not sure how well though!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: ..........


----------



## Ant

Post who it is so they can get a proper roasting out in the open


----------



## Judi

*This is supposed to be about Goldstock this year.*

What happened?


----------



## RickGibbs

The thread died months ago....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

People take threads off topic, Judi. When you get back to them sometimes, they've gone a bit of course...


----------



## Judi

*It seems that way.*

Goldstock is Labor Day weekend.
Wish people from this Forum would come.
This may be an "old" thread, but it's not outdated.


----------



## RickGibbs

Judi said:


> Goldstock is Labor Day weekend.
> Wish people from this Forum would come.
> This may be an "old" thread, but it's not outdated.


Sounds like fun....but it's a little too far away for us to make.....


----------



## Judi

Hope some people from here come.
It's not only fun.
It's educational.


----------



## RickGibbs

You'll get pictures for us though, right?


----------



## Judi

*I don't think so.*

I don't know how to put pictures on the computer.
Why not come and take your own?


----------



## RickGibbs

Judi said:


> I don't know how to put pictures on the computer.
> Why not come and take your own?


I wish....we just don't have the money for a cross country trip......


----------



## Judi

*Maybe next year.*

I just entered the "Rescue Parade" for both my Goldens.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

*We Are Going To Goldstock!!!!*

Hey....after just coming back on line today, I looked for a thread about Goldstock 2007 to see who might be coming!! My friend Wendy, who has Izzy and Hope, and lives in FL. and I are going!!!!!! I am just SO EXCITED!!!! I was THRILLED, as Wendy and I have been trying to meet, for over 3 years! Her Sister offered to buy the Airline ticket for me to meet them in PA.!!! I was just so appreciative, and floored at her generosity!! Wendy and her Sister are driving up from FL., and will pick me up at the Airport on Thursday. I will be going back home, Sunday afternoon!!
As Rick said, it is a long ways for us....as I live right here in Renton, just like him! Actually, about 15 minutes, give or take from his house!
I hope some of you will be able to make the trip as well. I know that Wendy mentioned that several people from Land of Pure Gold are attending....but I don't belong to that forum, so don't know a lot of the people she will know!
I know it will be such a wonderful time, can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Judi

*Fabulous*

Will you be staying on the campgrounds?
I did last year and will this year again.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Actually, this is their first time to go too, and they have rented a room to stay in somewhere close! Wendy will be bringing her two Golden's with her as well. I am sure it will be a GREAT time!!! We are so looking forward to it!:bowl: We have heard, that it is a wonderful event!!


----------



## Judi

*Location*

Is the room over a bar or a bit further from the campgrounds?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Hi Judi....I am not sure, I will be sure and ask Wendy the next time she calls me!! She just said it isn't too far from the campground where it is held. It sounds like it is a GREAT event! That sounds like it is true, since you said this is I believe you said maybe your 4th year in a row!! That is just wonderful!
As far as admission fees Judi, do you pay a fee that is daily....or is it for the entire three days? I don't know what the fee is to attend, but Wendy said all admission fees go to rescue! That is just AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Judi

*It's one fee for the weekend.*

If you want to have your dog take the Canine Good Citizenship test there is another fee.

If you want to have your dog take the Therapy Dog International test, that's another fee.

There is plenty of shopping to do, a Silent Auction and a Live Auction.

There is also a Rescue Parade and a Senior Parade.

There is a get to know you party on Friday night.

Swimming is available for the dogs all weekend.

There are Canine Olympics on Sunday.

ETC!


----------



## 3spoiledgoldens

*Goldstock Info*

Hi Everyone.
If anyone is looking for Goldstock information, you can go onto their website GOLDSTOCK 2007

My husband and I are attending this year for the first time and we are bringing our three furbabies.


----------



## Judi

I am going too.


----------

